# Has anyone ever had a crush on you?



## kingkoopa (Mar 12, 2005)

Topic


----------



## sno (May 27, 2008)

In horrible, horrible retrospect, i think yes.

I was so not in a good place at that time though, i didn't even see it, i was such a ****ing idiot.

You know, and she was so my kind of girl, sweet and totally nerdy.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

i wouldnt know


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

Noca said:


> i wouldnt know


 :ditto I would have wanted to know though.


----------



## HangNail (Sep 1, 2005)

sno said:


> In horrible, horrible retrospect, i think yes.
> 
> I was so not in a good place at that time though, i didn't even see it, i was such a ****ing idiot.
> 
> You know, and she was so my kind of girl, sweet and totally nerdy.


yup...same here :sigh


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I doubt it.


----------



## jellyfish (Jul 3, 2008)

Assuming "crush" doesn't include "strangers who holler at you"? At least 5 that I know of, 2 of whom I attempted relationships with (first one failed quickly cause I couldn't talk to him, second one I managed to trust but then abused that ). Another 1 was super cute, but only wanted sex (casual sex is something I KNOW I can't handle, at least atm). And I was not attracted to the other 2, so that was extremely awkward. 

But, better luck next time maybe. The more time I spend out of the house, even if I'm doing reclusive things or being socially awkward, the more people I meet. I think a lot of it is a numbers game.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

one time in high school. it was this sweet and nerdy girl (she was totally my type of girl, but like sno said i didn't see it because i was a ****ing idiot). there wasn't one day she didn't tell me that she liked me. she used to follow me home everyday with her friends. i was really stupid for not going out with her.

but thats it. thats the only crush someone ever had on me and i doubt that anyone else has/had a crush on me. i don't doubt it, i'm positive that she was the only one that had a crush on me.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

yeah but it always fades.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Only around 5th and 6th grade. I wasn't interested at the time and she was really clingy/pushy about it. She tried to strike up conversations with me later in high school, but I'm not sure if she still had a crush on me. she was an interesting girl. I regret not asking her out. 

I don't think this counts as a crush, but some girl approached me about four years ago. She kept insisting that I went to her high school, but I kept telling her she was wrong. She really kept it up. Eventually she gave up when she realized I really was that thick headed. :lol Nothing has happened like that since and I doubt it will be happening again


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Yes, a few times. I feel like an idiot for not acting on it. My fear of rejection is horrible, even when it's obvious how they may feel towards me.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

when i was in the post office today, the old lady that works there said that i look cute. does that count? :stu


----------



## Xtina_Xposed (Sep 10, 2007)

i think so in middle school but i dunno if he was only joking. not sure if I have others. would be cool


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Yes, several girls have... in 9th grade there was this one girl who had the biggest crush on me...and would make this weird noise like she was gonna faint or something, when she would see me..it was sorta like "ughghgh"...(I'm not making that up either :lol )..and there was this other girl who had I had a crush on, I think she kinda had a little crush on me too.....but yeah, my SA was so bad that I would just avoid them... :stu


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

Um dare I say probably 20 or more guys have liked me/wanted to date me. :blush


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Never, for obvious reasons.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

ANCIENT said:


> when i was in the post office today, the old lady that works there said that i look cute. does that count? :stu


'Course it does!! :b :b :yes


----------



## shyguydan (Dec 30, 2004)

deadrun said:


> Um dare I say probably 20 or more guys have liked me/wanted to date me. :blush


 :ditto

I have had around 40 or so girls , I dunno why though :con


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

When I was younger -yes. Especially around the age of 16-17. I used to be pretty cute when I was young.

....But I got older so -not so much anymore... :stu :sigh :lol 

Still, I did get two of the guys at my meditation group who seemed as if to like me, and that was just a year ago! :lol ...could just be my inflated ego, though :rofl Although, hardly leaving the house couldn't exactly help my chances much either... And I'm sure there are a few decent guys round my age out there!!


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

shyguydan said:


> deadrun said:
> 
> 
> > Um dare I say probably 20 or more guys have liked me/wanted to date me. :blush
> ...


Perhaps you have that 'thing' about you...

I had a crush on a guy a few years back now. My sister didn't like that I did. For one thing, he got drunk even BEFORE a party had begun! Well, I tried to strike up a conversation or get him to talk, but he was pretty unresponsive. And I got a vibe that he was actually possibly suffering from a form of social anxiety himself.

...more than one guy that I have liked in the past I believe has had a degree of social anxiety. For example, the ones I used to be attracted to, didn't seem so comfortable with a girl 'chatting them up'.

Well.... my sister did concede however, saying that: "I can see what you like about him, though. He's got _something_ about him..."


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Yes, but I'll never understand why. It's not like I was nice to them or anything.


----------



## Dagon (Jun 28, 2008)

sno said:


> In horrible, horrible retrospect, i think yes.
> 
> I was so not in a good place at that time though, i didn't even see it, i was such a @#%$ idiot.
> 
> You know, and she was so my kind of girl, sweet and totally nerdy.


I still curse myself for not realizing a hot girl in 8th grade had a crush on me. She soon left the school(she was a wild child) and a friend of hers told me she had a 
crush on me.

I should have known because we always sat near each other and she would make these weird comments about how if she leaned too far back on the stool I would have to save her from falling by letting her fall into my arms and how she would pop out of a birthday cake naked. I would just laugh confused as hell.

I just couldn't get it through my thick skull that someone attractive could like me. :stu


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

-


----------



## Peace99 (May 27, 2008)

416girl said:


> Once. A guy in my grade 11 chemistry class made it kinda obvious that he liked me. The feeling wasn't mutual.


416 is pretty close to the 905!

Anyways, I say things favor girls a lot more than guys when it comes to dating/relationships.


----------



## kingkoopa (Mar 12, 2005)

I have a couple questions for those who had a chance and let it slip. Do you still feel pain when thinking about the other person? A similar thing happened to me I had an opportunity but screwed it up and I can't ever get her off of my mind.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

It's almost always been people I have zero interest in.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

yea in high school there was a girl that had a crush on me. a few year ago a girl at the gym did too; she would even buy me gifts lol. i probably shouldnt have taken them but what the hey. also have been sexually harrased by two ex coworkers. this was back when i was young and good looking though


----------



## wishfulthinking (Nov 28, 2006)

Plenty have. From guys my age to creepy old dudes. They're usually creeps, sweet but I'm not attracted, or my favorite, fine self absorbed A$$h0le$. I'm convinced there are plenty of decent guys out there, I'm just not around long enough to meet 'em.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

The one girl I had a big crush on in high school gave obvious signs she liked me too. I never got the nerve to act on it of course.


----------



## Black_Widow (May 23, 2008)

It's happened on the odd occasion here and there.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

No.


----------



## ahmerw007 (Feb 11, 2008)

Yup, plenty...but that is way in the past.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

RubyTuesday said:


> ANCIENT said:
> 
> 
> > when i was in the post office today, the old lady that works there said that i look cute. does that count? :stu
> ...


so, what should be my next move?...


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

ANCIENT said:


> RubyTuesday said:
> 
> 
> > ANCIENT said:
> ...


Well, you could ask her out on a date -a night out on the town. Perhaps, Bingo (heard that's really _happening_!) . Otherwise there's lawn bowls (though be careful, cos I hear it's pretty competitive  ). ...And some of those old ladies at the center can get pretty catty with each other ...fights over whose seat is whose in the bus! and such things! ...Better keep your wits about you :yes


----------



## SADFighter (May 4, 2007)

kingkoopa said:


> I have a couple questions for those who had a chance and let it slip. Do you still feel pain when thinking about the other person? A similar thing happened to me I had an opportunity but screwed it up and I can't ever get her off of my mind.


Pain is understatement. :sigh

And it's not just one chance I've had either so I get to obsess over all of them...


----------



## sno (May 27, 2008)

For me, i never even realized what i missed until like years later.

It just popped into my mind, i thought about it for a few minutes, and i was just like "Oh ****."

I felt like i had taken a swift kick to the groin.

I don't obsess over it though, i don't think.

I try very hard not to dwell on my unfortunate past, seeing as that's really not a healthy thing to be doing.


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

-


----------



## TheGecko (Nov 26, 2007)

Yes one person has :mushy:


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

i really couldn't imagine anyone ever.


----------



## SAM i am 23 (Jun 10, 2008)

yes


----------



## Kanashi (Jan 5, 2008)

Yes. I'm a profesionnal at running away from the person like a madwoman. I don't understand meself.


----------



## Fanciful Unicorn (Jul 19, 2007)

No one has ever openly shown any interest in me, so I don't think so.


----------



## lissa101 (Apr 28, 2006)

Yeah. Its really flattering but also extremely nerve wracking for me. I always feel like I have to live up to their expectations or like I dont want to disappoint them. Even if I dont like them at all. Its weird. Im just completely insecure and self conscious so when I know someones looking at me and likes me I feel so much pressure to be "perfect" in their eyes.


----------



## Snickersnack (Jun 21, 2008)

RubyTuesday said:


> Well, you could ask her out on a date -a night out on the town. Perhaps, Bingo (heard that's really _happening_!) . Otherwise there's lawn bowls (though be careful, cos I hear it's pretty competitive  ). ...And some of those old ladies at the center can get pretty catty with each other ...fights over whose seat is whose in the bus! and such things! ...Better keep your wits about you :yes


Just remember to have her home by 4 PM, and don't get too rowdy-you'll have to answer to her adorable grandchildren. You could always spend a quiet "evening" in together. She can show you her photo album, full of pictures of her cats, until "Wheel of Fortune" comes on. It helps to be CPR certified, just in case things get too "zesty" and she has one of her "episodes"! Like fine wine, the ladies just get better with age.

Somebody had a crush on me about 5 years ago, at a really bad time when I was having severe panic attacks on a semi-regular basis. Years later, I used to mentally chastise myself for it, because A. She was the only human being to ever show romantic interest in me and B. I met her again a little over 1 year ago, and she's pretty foxy (and funny and smart) which I had trouble noticing at the time, being a [email protected]$$, apparently. Back when I first met her, she had cropped her hair really short to keep it from getting curly, but I guess she's grown it out since then and it looks _great_ (last time I saw her, anyway). When you're a self-obsessed paranoid fool like I was, you don't notice stuff like that.

Unfortunately, I was much better looking then than I am now-my hair wasn't so thin, instead being nice, thick, and shiny. So I missed my window of opportunity from about 16-18 until my appearance went downhill.


----------



## Caligula (Apr 16, 2008)

...


----------

